# How many tomatoes have you left?



## Thadlerian (Jul 25, 2006)

This little freeware game might seem simple and tedious, but there's quite some fun in getting as high scores as possible.

I Have No Tomatoes

The concept is pretty simple: Walk through a Bomberman/Pacman-like maze seen from above in 3D (real or orthographic), lay bombs, try to kill as many of the blue, green and red tomatoes as possible. With good strategy, you can get a very decent score.

Tell me your high scores


----------

